# Check this "NC FEESH" out...



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

http://forum.reddrumtackle.com/showthread.php?23733-Tim-Markey-s-Permit


Can you imagine the shock this guy got catching this thing mullet and pompano fishing??? I've actually seen bonefish caught on Avon Pier.. But a permit on the beach like this would be totally awesome!!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

She's a beaut Clark. Wonder if he thought world record pomp at first glance in the water.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

cooper138 said:


> She's a beaut Clark. Wonder if he thought world record pomp at first glance in the water.


This would of been my first thought


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Can you eat'm?


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

East coast sports reported another one in the surf at topsail.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

dang wish they would come to Myrtle Beach!!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

surfmom said:


> dang wish they would come to Myrtle Beach!!!


It swam past Myrtle Beach on its way North, unfortunately it was on a one way suicide mission to NC


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Garboman said:


> It swam past Myrtle Beach on its way North, unfortunately it was on a one way suicide mission to NC


LOL apparently


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah seen that on OII's page ...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Kenny, bogue got this on 5-27-13 . They called it a 4lb 15oz pompano....Looks a litttttttle stretched though watcha think lol. Bogue puts sheepshead as black drum and vis versa, pompano/dirty bar jacks lol


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

nice fish ,, but its not a pompano?...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

lil red jeep said:


> Can you eat'm?


 Yeap.. Never had one myself,but many I trust have told me it was damn good..



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Hey Kenny, bogue got this on 5-27-13 . They called it a 4lb 15oz pompano....Looks a litttttttle stretched though watcha think lol. Bogue puts sheepshead as black drum and vis versa, pompano/dirty bar jacks lol


 Jesse,I agree,don't look like a pompano to me either... Bet she had a fight on her hands.. About my favorite on rod and reel,can't think of anything that fights much better...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap.. Never had one myself,but many I trust have told me it was damn good..


I have seen many shows of the fishing variety from Fla and the guys talk about what a beast they are to fight but they refer to them as trash fish for table fare. Probably has something to do with all you have at ones disposal to fish for and then eat. Since it looks like a giant pompano I'm afraid I'd have to filet it and grill it!


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

no surprise seeing as how they beached two almost exactly the same size south of lighthouse jetties back in '95 or '96


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap.. Never had one myself,but many I trust have told me it was damn good..
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse,I agree,don't look like a pompano to me either... Bet she had a fight on her hands.. About my favorite on rod and reel,can't think of anything that fights much better...


Yeah she's holding it slanted, looks permity to me lol . Bogue pier website always marking stuff lol. Few times they had little 22" kings posted as spanish , croaker as sea monkeys, etc lol


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Yeah she's holding it slanted, looks permity to me lol . Bogue pier website always marking stuff lol. Few times they had little 22" kings posted as spanish , croaker as sea monkeys, etc lol


 Isn't that the pier that no one is allowed to sightcast on???


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Isn't that the pier that no one is allowed to sightcast on???


YEP. You can't even walk on the end of the pier with a buck tail tied to your rod. Already tried this year LOL. Has to be outside the end of the pier, and you can't have a pin rig in the water if you are throwing a buck tail outside the gate. Is a crock out there anymore. Not half as fun as that pier use to be.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

FishNC13 said:


> East coast sports reported another one in the surf at topsail.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151394612792303&set=a.316585347302.156043.278740892302&type=1&theater


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice fish that's for sure


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

would like it if a few of them made there way up to jersey lol


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

21.5 lb Permit off the surf at topsail.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

wooahhhh


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Damn. I mean dang.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet fish


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I'am no jack expert, but I think the photos are neither pompano nor permit. EXCEPT post by Hop at Topsail and the 21.5 lb permit. Now that looks like a permit. Others some different jacks. best - glenn


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

After I posted I re-reviewed pics. The red drum tackle fish is probably a permit. Looked to me like a lot of distance from dorsal to nose. Too many beers! best - glenn


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

all awesome fish,congrats to all...


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Bogue inlet pier pic is a Crevalle Jack not a pompano.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well there all BIG POMPANOS! to the tourons


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

roostertail said:


> Bogue inlet pier pic is a Crevalle Jack not a pompano.


Lol


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Is a ladyfish caught much in NC?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Nice fish, all of them. All those jacks will fight you. I've never heard of anyone eating the large permits like those. My cousin lives down in FL and they have a slot, and he says the ones within the slot are tasty. I'm with Mike. I'd have to try it. 

The Bogue pic is not a jack crevalle, unless jack crevalles in the Carolinas are different from the ones I've caught/seen caught in Florida. JCs have divided dorsals, as do most other jacks.



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Hey Kenny, bogue got this on 5-27-13 . They called it a 4lb 15oz pompano....Looks a litttttttle stretched though watcha think lol. Bogue puts sheepshead as black drum and vis versa, pompano/dirty bar jacks lol . . . .


That pic looks weird. It could be a pomp/permit if it's sick or something. It does look stretched. Is it the angle she's holding it or is part of the tail missing? Jesse LOL What you said reminds me of a time someone on a pier south of your neck of the woods pulled up about a 16" sheepshead and turned around and threw it back. Since the dude had other fish in the cooler, I was like WTH are you doing, those are delicious? He said he didn't like black drum. Folks like that need to just stick a finger in the fish's mouth and learn the difference REAL QUICK. Sounds like the folks running that pier's website should do the same.


----------



## Spooky (May 2, 2006)

Is that a Pompano or a Jack Crevalle?


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

The bogue inlet pier pic has me confused if you are sure its not a Jack Crevalle. Maybe when pomps get that big they get longer?...... Thats a huge one if thats what it is. In my field guide it looks similar to a Blue Runner, Horse Eye Jack, Jack Crevalle is probably the closest in my opinion, permit, or pompano.....


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

It has me confused, too. There might be a front dorsal there, hard to tell, but it doesn't look like it to me. I'd think a JC would have a longer pec fin, too, most I've seen have. The way she's holding it or something about it looks goofy. Filet it and it'd be easy to tell. HA


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Spooky said:


> Is that a Pompano or a Jack Crevalle?


Its a big pompano and im sticking with it


----------



## jvn11 (Apr 17, 2009)

BubbaHoTep said:


> That pic looks weird. It could be a pomp/permit if it's sick or something. It does look stretched. Is it the angle she's holding it or is part of the tail missing?


I'm thinking it's definitely a Pompano with half a tail. That would explain why it kept growing lengthwise but not so much in terms of shape. 

As someone who's kept aquarium fish that have lost parts of tails/fins, it really changes the muscle structure and overall shape of the fish. Tends to make them look stretched.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Permit being caught on flats of Fla are extremely hard to spot.. I've always spotted them the way a guide first told me,"look for the black halfmoon shape that will be his tail"... According to the color there,and after reading a prior post saying blue runner,kinda leaning that way...


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

NC KingFisher said:


> Its a big pompano and im sticking with it



Yeah, giant pompano, permit = same fish.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

roostertail said:


> Is a ladyfish caught much in NC?


yes....


----------

